

Do it wrong, seriously. - gearoidoc
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-today/7da59df1a09b

======
autotravis
> Divide people, frequently. No one’s fond of anyone who doesn’t challenge
> them.

No one's fond of anyone who "frequently" challenges them for the sake of
challenging.

This little nugget encourages the classic "I'll be an ass like Steve Jobs and
everyone will love it" line of thought. While I think it's useful to be frank
with the goal of helping yourself and people grow, Steve Jobs is admired
because he was insanely successful, not because he was just an ass. If he was
just an ass, no one would even know his name.

